#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπώληση λογισμικού

## sundance

Πότε μπορούμε να πουλήσουμε *νόμιμα* σε τρίτο πρόσωπο, αγορασμένο λογισμικό?

Ποιες προϋποθέσεις πρέπει να πληρούνται?

----------


## Xάρης

Η μεταβίβαση των δικαιωμάτων επί ενός λογισμικού πρέπει πριν απ' όλα να επιτρέπεται από την εταιρεία παραγωγής του λογισμικού. Αυτό μπορεί κάποιος να το καταλάβει είτε διαβάζοντας το συμφωνητικό αγοράς (έγγραφο), είτε τους όρους χρήσης που μπορεί να αναφέρονται κάπου μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας τηλεφωνούμε στην εταιρεία και ζητάμε και έγγραφη απάντηση πριν τη μεταβίβαση για να είναι κατοχυρωμένος ο αγοραστής.

Αν είμαστε ότι επιτρέπεται η μεταβίβαση του λογισμικού, τότε υπογράφουμε ένα συμφωνητικό παράδοσης-παραλαβής με τον αγοραστή και του παραδίδουμε CD/DVD/βιβλία/hasp/αντίγραφα τιμολογίων αγοράς κ.λπ. του λογισμικού, ενώ παράλληλα ενημερώνουμε επισήμως (εγγράφως) και την εταιρεία για την μεταβίβαση.

Αν η υπήρξε αντίτιμο για την μεταβίβαση τότε θα πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες εγγραφές στα λογιστικά μας βιβλία ενώ αν η παραχώρηση έγινε δωρεάν (ή "δωρεάν") τότε νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα. Αρκεί να έχουμε στο γραφείο μας το έγγραφο παράδοσης-παραλαβής του λογισμικού για κάθε χρήση. Ρωτήστε όμως καλύτερα τον λογιστή σας.

----------

